# Skinny neck



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could ride the horse more collected which may help add some to her neck if it is done properly . 
You could shorten the mane some to give the appearance of a thicker neck , leave it roached about an inch or so high and taper to closer toward her head and wither .


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

stevenson said:


> you could ride the horse more collected which may help add some to her neck if it is done properly .
> You could shorten the mane some to give the appearance of a thicker neck , leave it roached about an inch or so high and taper to closer toward her head and wither .


What does it mean to ride more collected?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My advice would be that Perhaps you should google and read some articles, magazines on how to collect a horse properly. I am not trainer and cannot explain it simply to you. 
If you are able to afford it, maybe take some lessons from a trainer.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

how old is she? it may just be a case of immaturity


----------



## abbygibson1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

She is 3


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^She will gain a nicer top line the more you work with her. Once she's got the basics down, really work her into a frame. But don't do too much too fast~!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I love a skinny neck.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with her neck. When she is ridden properly, meaning her back muscles are being used and she rounds herself, her neck will look beautiful, almost swanlike.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Do not aim to muscle one specific part of the horse... that is how you end up with muscles in the wrong places.

Just ride the mare properly, *through*, and she'll get there on her own.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Your horse is still growing so the neck will build up as she matures
You can improve the look of a horses topline with 'old fashioned' strapping using a straw wisp, a body brush or a folded piece of towel
I'm sorry this video is a bit 'eeek' but its also correct in the explanation of how and why so I'm putting it up


----------

